# Writing my Christmas list



## rfdesigner (Nov 1, 2015)

So before I get the "what do you want for Christmas" question I thought I'd be ready this year.

I've been without a flash gun since going digital about 4 years ago, limping along with the popup flash and a business card to bounce it, a big downgrade on my variable angle, variable "zoom" bounce on my film system.

So... as the intention is to buy a 6D next year, I want a gun/system that's 30D and 6D compatible, that I can trigger wirelessly, and is cheap yet works well. I am NOT even the slightest bit pro, so I *don't* need something that will last 20 years in a studio or at weddings being used every day/week.

I see sunpak systems are pretty popular, but are they wirelessly compatible?.. is there something else?.. and which one?

Also I want a bounce that can rotate sideways as well as up-down for ceiling bounce with on camera usage when using vertical framing... my old gun didn't do this and I frequently missed it.

I'd be happy without wireless at this stage, just so long as I can make it compatible without having to change the flash after 12 months to get wireless.


----------



## sanfranchristo (Nov 1, 2015)

I wouldn't overthink this to much and get 430EX III (this will be natively compatible with Canon's trigger options or work with whatever wireless trigger and receiver system you decide on later). FYI, these are frequently on sale in the refurb. store. Also, unless you are doing a lot of moving around or some very creative work, you could always use a cheap cord just to get it away from the camera.


----------



## Constantine (Nov 1, 2015)

I have been using YONGNUO YN-568EX II TTL Speedlight Flash Gun for Canon for a little while.
Yes, it's Chinese manufacturer but the manufacturer has very solid reputation.
The flash is full analog of Canon 430EX III (including wireless and all other features) but costs one third of the price.
So far I am very happy with my Yongnuo flash. I also have two more Yongnuo YONGNUO YN560, those are cheaper but have less features and are smaller while support wireless) and one YONGNUO YN-622C-TX E-TTL Wireless Flash Controller for Canon which is analog of Canon ST-E3-RT Speedlite transmitter.
For all listed Yongnuo gear I paid less than I would have paid for one Canon 430EXIII.


----------



## Constantine (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh, sorry, I just took a look on specs and I should say that my YONGNUO YN-568EX II TTL is analog of Canon 430EX II, not Canon 430EX III.
However, as I said I have three flash guns and speedlight transmitter for the price that is less than price of Canon 430EX III


----------



## rfdesigner (Nov 1, 2015)

Constantine said:


> I have been using YONGNUO YN-568EX II TTL Speedlight Flash Gun for Canon for a little while.
> Yes, it's Chinese manufacturer but the manufacturer has very solid reputation.
> The flash is full analog of Canon 430EX III (including wireless and all other features) but costs one third of the price.
> So far I am very happy with my Yongnuo flash. I also have two more Yongnuo YONGNUO YN560, those are cheaper but have less features and are smaller while support wireless) and one YONGNUO YN-622C-TX E-TTL Wireless Flash Controller for Canon which is analog of Canon ST-E3-RT Speedlite transmitter.
> For all listed Yongnuo gear I paid less than I would have paid for one Canon 430EXIII.



thanks, that's just the pointer I needed.

I've gone and had a look at the various options and found this site which seemed quite good.

http://flashhavoc.com/guide-small-flash-with-built-in-radio-triggers/

and

http://www.martincphotography.co.uk/guide-to-yongnuo-speedlights/

and

http://riclatham.com/yongnuo-yn600ex-rt-vs-canon-ex600rt/

So I'm now leaning towards the 600 as it seems most capable and future proof at an amzingly low cost.. looks like my ancient 30D won't be able to make full use of all the 600 functionality, but a 6D will, one more reason to upgrade the body.


----------



## Drum (Nov 1, 2015)

+1 for the yongnuo's as an alternative, I have a 568exii and 2 565exii. I use the optical master on the 568 to trigger the 2 565's. I do have the Yongnuo wireless triggers (YN622C) too. 
I like the Yongnuo's I haven't had any problems with them but I don't use speedlites that much and for what I want they are perfect.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi rfdesigner. 
Have a look at these. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PXLKUJC/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1446425592&sr=1&keywords=triopo+986
http://www.amazon.co.uk/fitTek-TR-986C-Colored-High-Speed-Speedlite/dp/B00PAMMRQI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446426240&sr=8-1&keywords=triopo+986

Can't really go wrong for the price? £49:99 for the kit with Godox 2.4ghz radio remotes, £39:99 for just the flash with stofen type diffuser. 
I now have 2 of these that I use with my 7D or 550EX as the master, they are wireless receiver of the Canon optical trigger system, they are NOT masters, however if you get in to flash a bit (try reading Strobist Lighting 101) and go manual and turn off ETTL they will trigger S1 or S2 modes from any flash using one as a master and another as a slave, or alternately use the Godox triggers from the kit, these are very versatile too being able to act as flash trigger or shutter release with the cables supplied. 
I also use one with my 20D either on top or wirelessly in S1 mode, (turn the on camera flash down as far as possible -2 stops using Flash Exposure Compensation to limit its effect on the subject if it is within range) and with the Godox triggers. 
Full manual is easier than you might think especially after reading the Strobist. 
The only slight issue is when remote missing the first shot after sleep kicks in whilst it wakes, solution turn off sleep in custom settings I don't remember it being an issue with it mounted on camera. 
These flashes have auxiliary battery pack port and PC sync port and also support HSS to 1/8000th and Second Curtain which a lot of third party units don't. 

Sorry for rambling but I'm very happy with mine! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 2, 2015)

You may want to consider a 3rd party wireless triggering system and the canon 430EXII. The 430EXII has been replaced by the EXIII recently so I would expect to see a lot of people upgrading and flooding the market with them. I just bought a third one on ebay for $90. I don't use any third party triggering systems, but if you search the forum I'm sure you can find some great recommendations. I use an optical system (ST-E2) and it works fine for my needs.

If you are not brand loyal, then most folks seem to like the Yongou products for cost effective flash.


----------

